# Kodak P850 Problems



## jdmay (Feb 2, 2010)

I purchased a used Easyshare P850. Sometimes, the screen will have lines of red and blue color through it. I have reset the camera's settings and this did not help. I believe that the problem is being caused by a loose connection between the sensor and the screen. Does anyone know how I can take the camera apart to check the connections?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you just bought it , take it back under guarantee .. leave camera work to the professionals, one small mistake and you have no camera. apart from that, it will be noticeable if ou open it and you'll void any warranty


----------



## jdmay (Feb 2, 2010)

It came with accessories that work with my other camera. I plan on trying to fix the p850 and use it as a backup.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

As an electronics repair tech of many years, I can assure you that you will have to be very lucky if the problem is only a cable.
Sounds like joints to the screen or the screen itself. Might be battery running low .. 

I have no idea how you would open it up to access the parts inside. My experience doing repairs says look for screws then look for hidden screws should it not open easily after doing the obvious. Never force it so hard that anything might break!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Do the pics themselves have the lines on them? If they're 'clean', can you live with the intermittent lines on the screen?

You can contact Kodak via their website and chat online with a tech, who might be able to assist - I expect they'll want you to return the camera though.


----------



## jdmay (Feb 2, 2010)

I've talked with Kodak and since its an older camera, they don't support it anymore.


----------



## pbbruce (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a similiar problem and would like to replace the LCD.

Does anyone know how to remove the back cover of this camera? I have removed all visible screws (checked with magnifying glass) however the cover still seems to be held in the area of the hotshoe. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to proceed in order to remove the back cover?


----------

